# stock email client?



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey there, 
Just wondering if anyone has the apk to the stock email client that came on droid x. rather than using the gmail app, i was using it because i could pinch to zoom. i noticed the "stock" email app with cm4dx changed and it no longer has the feature. anyone?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

koobaru said:


> Hey there,
> Just wondering if anyone has the apk to the stock email client that came on droid x. rather than using the gmail app, i was using it because i could pinch to zoom. i noticed the "stock" email app with cm4dx changed and it no longer has the feature. anyone?


you cant use it on cm4dx. it only works on roms with blur.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

awwww poop.


----------



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

I was just in gmail app and mine pinches to zoom so I'm not sure if its a blur thing or not.


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf? mine never did even on blur. what are you running?


----------

